# JScript JavaScript



## Andreas0016 (5. Dez 2006)

Kann JavaScript nur auf Mozilla ausgeführt werden und JScript nur im IE?


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2006)

1. Du bist hier in einem Java Forum, dass hat mit JavaScript nichts zu tun
2. JScript ist identisch mit JavaScript


----------



## Beni (5. Dez 2006)

Ab in die Rubrik für Verwirrte.


----------

